# Medicated FET HRT cycle with no downregulation.



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi Ladies,

Looking for some advice from ladies who had FET cycle with no prior downregulation but otherwise taking the oestrogen and progesteron medication to prepare for transfer. So it is similar to a FET HRT cycle but with no prostap.
Following our first FET with DE which failed, I had a month of BC pills, then AF on 9th May. We started this FET cycle with taking 3x2mg/ day progynova (oestrogen) from the 12th May (oestrogen) but no downregulation injections (no prostap prior to starting current cycle). Currently, on day 19 of my cycle and discovered during a scan yesterday that I have a follicle growing in my right ovary, measuring 17mm and lining already 15mm and trilaminar. I also had a scan 2 days ago and the same follicle was only 10 mm. Apparently the high dose of oestrogen meant to have stopped own follicular growth, clearly it didn't. IB said transfer is still going ahead next Fri, 3rd May. I will start cyclogest on the evening of the 29th May with 400mg, and then 2x400mg cylogest per day. I am worried that I will ovulate and that will mess things up for the lining and it will be 'past its best' by the time of scheduled transfer. We have a day6 BB blastocyst waiting for transfer. In the meantime am doing over the counter daily ovulation test and so far negative. Anyone with similar experience or any advice would be very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I am on the same protocol pretty much; 3x oestrogen from CD1, 4x oestrogen from CD8. Scan on CD13 showed lining trilaminar and 8.9mm and one follicle at 10mm so transfer booked for CD21 next week. I don't get another scan before that, though. Started 400mg cyclogest yesterday CD16 to be ready for our day 5 embryo. If your clinic thought ovulation was likely would they have given you fyremadel to take? My clinic adds fyremadel to the protocol if necessary but I haven't been given it this time, so I assume I will not need.

I think we have to remember that with a FET, our embryos are already x days old so your body needs to be at the point it would be 6 days after fertilisation.


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi Sarahsuperdork, 
Thanks for replying. It's reassuring to hear similar stories.
I let the clinic (IB) know about the follicle and they replied to start doing ovulation test twice a day - to catch a potential LH surge/ ovulation although they think it is unlikely. I will ask the clinic about Fyremadel. I wonder why they haven't mentioned it...? Almost certainly would be more accurate than trying to catch the LH surge with a home testing kit. If test is positive clinic said they might have to bring forward the transfer date, currently set 3rd Jun. Otherwise I've to keep everything else the same in terms when to start to take the cyclogest. Are you increasing your progesterone to 800mg/day before transfer? Do you get blood tests to monitor oestrogen/ LH before transfer?
Wishing you all the best for your transfer next week and for the wait after. 

(p.s. I went for a private scan with ultrasound-direct.com - I think they have UK wide network of clinics and offer variety of scans.)


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Fyremadel is an injection that stops ovulation, I took it on my last fresh cycle before EC and it's in my FET diary as an option. So worth asking about, I think. I am on 400mg of progesterone the whole time as far as I know, it's what I've had before. But my clinic also doesn't test progesterone levels either, not sure if that is the norm? I don't have any blood tests at all. Lab will phone on the morning of transfer with a time to come in if our embryo thaws successfully ... that's it.

Wishing you lots of luck, hoping everything goes smoothly for you. We should be in our 2ww together!


----------



## Frosty2022 (10 mo ago)

OursBlanc said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Looking for some advice from ladies who had FET cycle with no prior downregulation but otherwise taking the oestrogen and progesteron medication to prepare for transfer. So it is similar to a FET HRT cycle but with no prostap.
> Following our first FET with DE which failed, I had a month of BC pills, then AF on 9th May. We started this FET cycle with taking 3x2mg/ day progynova (oestrogen) from the 12th May (oestrogen) but no downregulation injections (no prostap prior to starting current cycle). Currently, on day 19 of my cycle and discovered during a scan yesterday that I have a follicle growing in my right ovary, measuring 17mm and lining already 15mm and trilaminar. I also had a scan 2 days ago and the same follicle was only 10 mm. Apparently the high dose of oestrogen meant to have stopped own follicular growth, clearly it didn't. IB said transfer is still going ahead next Fri, 3rd May. I will start cyclogest on the evening of the 29th May with 400mg, and then 2x400mg cylogest per day. I am worried that I will ovulate and that will mess things up for the lining and it will be 'past its best' by the time of scheduled transfer. We have a day6 BB blastocyst waiting for transfer. In the meantime am doing over the counter daily ovulation test and so far negative. Anyone with similar experience or any advice would be very much appreciated. Thank you.


Hi, I suppose they can give you ovitrel or similar med prior transfer, to induce your ovulation if you have dominant follicle. It would save you endometrium for planned transfer.
I had 2d unplanned scan on my day 15th of cycle exactly for similar reason. My consultant was worried about one of follicle. But 2d scan revealed no dominant, so she canceled my ovitrel inj.
Good luck


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

sarahsuperdork said:


> Fyremadel is an injection that stops ovulation, I took it on my last fresh cycle before EC and it's in my FET diary as an option. So worth asking about, I think. I am on 400mg of progesterone the whole time as far as I know, it's what I've had before. But my clinic also doesn't test progesterone levels either, not sure if that is the norm? I don't have any blood tests at all. Lab will phone on the morning of transfer with a time to come in if our embryo thaws successfully ... that's it.
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck, hoping everything goes smoothly for you. We should be in our 2ww together!


Hi. How are you? Hope your transfer went smoothly and to plan. I've had some quite bad cramping this afternoon (7 DPT) on the left side, but this is now gone. When is your B-HCG? Mine is scheduled for 13th Jun. It feels different to our first FET ( two months ago) which was -ve. Feeling cautiously optimistic. X fingers!


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

OursBlanc said:


> Hi. How are you? Hope your transfer went smoothly and to plan. I've had some quite bad cramping this afternoon (7 DPT) on the left side, but this is now gone. When is your B-HCG? Mine is scheduled for 13th Jun. It feels different to our first FET ( two months ago) which was -ve. Feeling cautiously optimistic. X fingers!


I'm doing well thank you, are you waiting for your beta? My clinic only asks you to do a home test at 13dpt (Mon) and I couldn't wait that long so I tested yesterday (9dpt) ... happy to say we got a BFP, just got everything crossed it stays that way! It felt so different this time that I didn't know what to think, I cramped every day from around 2dpt and that's never happened before. It's only really stopped today. I have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Frosty2022 (10 mo ago)

sarahsuperdork said:


> I'm doing well thank you, are you waiting for your beta? My clinic only asks you to do a home test at 13dpt (Mon) and I couldn't wait that long so I tested yesterday (9dpt) ... happy to say we got a BFP, just got everything crossed it stays that way! It felt so different this time that I didn't know what to think, I cramped every day from around 2dpt and that's never happened before. It's only really stopped today. I have everything crossed for you!!


Ladies, how often you can request beta hgc through nhs/ gp. To see progression of pregnancy?
Thanks


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

sarahsuperdork said:


> I'm doing well thank you, are you waiting for your beta? My clinic only asks you to do a home test at 13dpt (Mon) and I couldn't wait that long so I tested yesterday (9dpt) ... happy to say we got a BFP, just got everything crossed it stays that way! It felt so different this time that I didn't know what to think, I cramped every day from around 2dpt and that's never happened before. It's only really stopped today. I have everything crossed for you!!


Wonderful news! Congrats. X finger for the coming weeks that the little bean burrows deeper!
Today was my 11DPT (counting from 3rd Jun and including) I tried to get a blood test from GP but they are fully booked weeks in advance. I bought SelfCheck Pregnancy Blood Test ( similar to diabetes test as in a finger prick test) and we did it this evening with hubby. Sadly it's not good news for us so far.😢 Only the control line... we are devastated. I will keep taking meds for another couple of days and test with urine sample.
I can't help but think that I ovulated naturally, and my endometrium was out of sync with the blastocyst, despite checking morning and evening with the home ovulation test, which showed negative, as the 2nd line always fainter than control. Maybe our clinic IB, Alicante, should have cancelled the cycle once they knew that my own egg had grown from 15 mm to 22mm in about 2.5 days.
We have one more little frosty blastocyst left. I feel we should try to enjoy the summer and try again at the end of the summer.


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Frosty2022 said:


> Ladies, how often you can request beta hgc through nhs/ gp. To see progression of pregnancy?
> Thanks


Hi Frosty2022. In the past I was able to get 2 from my GP. Good luck.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

OursBlanc said:


> Wonderful news! Congrats. X finger for the coming weeks that the little been burrows deeper!
> Today was my 11DPT (counting from 3rd Jun and including) I tried to get a blood test from GP but they are fully booked weeks in advance. I bought SelfCheck Pregnancy Blood Test ( similar to diabetes test as in a finger prick test) and we did it this evening with hubby. Sadly it's not good news for us so far.😢 Only the control line... we are devastated. I will keep taking meds for another couple of days and test with urine sample.
> I can't help but think that I ovulated naturally, and my endometrium was out of sync with the blastocyst, despite checking morning and evening with the home ovulation test, which showed negative, but 2nd line always fainter than control. Maybe our clinic IB, Alicante, should have cancelled the cycle once they new that my own egg had grown from 10 mm to 22mm in 2.5 days.
> We have one more little frosty blastocyst left. I feel we should try to enjoy the summer and try again at the end of the summer.


Oh I am so sorry to hear that … it is devastating going through this and not having those two lines at the end of it. I have no idea if I ovulated or not, my clinic only scans once, a week before transfer, and no blood test for oestrogen/progesterone either.


----------

